# John Deere 826 HM80 Throttle Linkage



## houli (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm working on re-building an older HM80 from a John Deere 826 snowblower that I acquired on Craigslist. I only have the engine, and it was disassembled when I got it. I'm wondering if anyone with a JD 826 could post a picture of how the throttle/governor linkages are configured. I'm not sure if I'm missing springs or linkages needed to get it set up properly. The throttle plate I have mounts to the carb body and would use a cable to actuate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Doesn't matter the name of the snowblower, Tecumseh 8-10hp are all the same.

Attached are some pictures I have on my tablet. If you need a different view, post.


----------



## houli (Apr 18, 2019)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Doesn't matter the name of the snowblower, Tecumseh 8-10hp are all the same.
> 
> Attached are some pictures I have on my tablet. If you need a different view, post.


Thanks for the reply! It looks like your throttle linkage mounts to the flywheel cover. The one I have is on a L shaped bracket that bolts to the side of the carburetor. I’m out of town this weekend but I’ll try to post some pictures of it on Sunday.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

try this site: https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...turer/tecumseh/oem-cross-reference/john-deere


----------



## houli (Apr 18, 2019)

The part I have highlighted in the diagram below is what my throttle linkage is mounted on. It's meant to accept a cable for a remote mounted throttle such as the one used on older JD 8/26 blowers.


----------

